# Blackline plow controller



## luckyrabbit7 (Dec 3, 2019)

I purchased a 60" black line plow for my Japanese mini truck. It was used and didn't come with a manual. The plow is electric lift and hydraulic angle. The wiring for the controller seems pretty straight forward expect for two terminals on the controller box. They are empty and I don't know what they are used for. The controller is the type with the keypad and four arrows.


----------



## JoeRagMan (Nov 5, 2018)

Did you try contacting Blackline to see if they can provide a manual? You could check the terminals with a multimeter to see if voltage is present.
Good luck.(there are two dealers in Illinois, one is a mini truck dealer)


----------



## luckyrabbit7 (Dec 3, 2019)

I did contact blackline through their website , but never got a response from them.
I had a dealer send me a operator manual for the plow , but it didn't cover the wiring harness controller


----------



## JoeRagMan (Nov 5, 2018)

Does the plow operate with the remote now?


----------



## luckyrabbit7 (Dec 3, 2019)

JoeRagMan said:


> Does the plow operate with the remote now?


I just put in the front receiver on the truck.
I was going to wire it up this weekend 
Thought I would get a jump on the wiring and figure it out now.
I may have to see if it works without anything on those


----------



## JoeRagMan (Nov 5, 2018)

Try goggling "black line plow wiring diagram". There were several web sites that had the diagram, you are going to create an account to access the diagram. Good luck.


----------



## luckyrabbit7 (Dec 3, 2019)

JoeRagMan said:


> Try goggling "black line plow wiring diagram". There were several web sites that had the diagram, you are going to create an account to access the diagram. Good luck.


Tried Googling it, didn't come up with it


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Spacing looks like an ATC fuse might fit in there.
Maybe open it up and see if it is in-line with the power for the control.


----------



## luckyrabbit7 (Dec 3, 2019)

Mebes said:


> Spacing looks like an ATC fuse might fit in there.
> Maybe open it up and see if it is in-line with the power for the control.


Thanks
I was kinda thinking along those lines.
The unit has 2 leads that connect directly to the battery with no inline fuse. So maybe a fuse does go in there.
Thanks jim


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

connect your 2 leads to a battery check to see if you have 12V show up on one those terminals? 

kinda looks like might be a fuse spot for easy to swap out.


----------



## luckyrabbit7 (Dec 3, 2019)

sublime68charge said:


> connect your 2 leads to a battery check to see if you have 12V show up on one those terminals?
> 
> kinda looks like might be a fuse spot for easy to swap out.


Thanks for the responses.
Turns out it was for a fuse. Opened up the controller box and one of the terminals was labeled fuse.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

gotta like the simple things when your putting used stuff on other stuff and you don't have direct dealer support and going it alone so to say!

glad it was simple for you!


----------

